# Budgie sleeping a lot.



## JenniferSouza (Aug 4, 2021)

My female budgie is sleeping for the past 5 hours puffed up with her head tucked in her feathers on a perch and is not moving when touched. Should i be concerned? She was fine this morning. I brought her 2 days ago.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*

*Your budgie is most certainly ill.*
*This could be from the fact that you have it in a corroded cage that is highly unsanitary.
No budgie should ever be kept in such poor conditions

The budgie needs to be seen by an Avian Veterinarian.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.
Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future.
Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.*

*Avian Association of Veterinarians*

*The budgie may well have heavy metal poisoning from the cage mesh or a viral, bacterial or fungal infection from the horrible amount of feces you've allowed to accumulate in the bottom of the cage.*
*
Lead and Zinc Toxicosis

How large is this enclosure?
Why aren't you using a proper cage for these birds?
What are you feeding them?*
*Why is the cage so rusty and dirty?
Where are the swings, cuttlebone, mineral block, proper wooden perches of varying size and diameter and shredding toys?*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*
*SITE GUIDELINES*
*List of Stickies*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I agree with FaeryBee the bird is no doubt ill and the cage is not appropriate for several reasons as FaeryBee indicated, it's rusty, it's filthy and not of adequate size. It is not fair to the birds to house them in these conditions, they need a clean cage of appropriate size equipped with proper perches, toys and food and water placed so the birds do not soil it with their droppings.


----------



## DavidW (Mar 3, 2007)

If you don't have an avian vet nearby, there are online avian vets who can provide excellent (but limited) guidance. Do a search for "avian vet online" and you'll see available options. I've used JustAnswer.com when my regular vet -- or any other vet locally -- was not available (nights, weekends), and was very satisfied.


----------

